
Open-plan offices don't work and will be replaced by the ‘coffice’ - DanBC
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2017/10/01/open-plan-offices-dont-work-will-replaced-coffice-says-bt-futurologist/?WT.mc_id=tmg_share_tw
======
DanBC
Full title includes "says BT futurologist"

------
jcelerier
Looking forward to the covfifice

